# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - A mild Cuban treat!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This petit corona is very mild with nice toasty, earthy notes. This cigar is one dimensional. The flavour stayed pretty consistant through out. I d...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - A mild Cuban treat!


----------

